# Hot Tub Time Machine



## Koi (Jan 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]4DCFPS58KYY[/YOUTUBE]


> A group of unsatisfied men (John Cusack, Rob Corddry, Clark Duke, and Craig Robinson) return to the ski resort where they used to party when they were younger and get thrown back in time to their younger days in 1986 in their Jacuzzi.



I literally cannot figure out what the hell John Cusack is doing in this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

He's travelling through time in a hot tub, duh.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks pretty funny, original concept tough.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2010)

"I feel pregnant"

Looks like a feelgood fun movie.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to some Craig Robinson humor.


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the expression in the black guys face, right after he says "Must be some kind of....Hot Tub Time Machine" Cue serious, but dumb expression on face. I wonder how many times they had to retake that 

"What color is Michael Jackson?"...hehe


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2010)

this will probably be the best worst movie of '10


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 5, 2010)

The title alone deserves two stars.


----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2010)

yeeeeeeaaahh I'll skip this one


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Whats Your Opinion of "Hot Tub TimeMachine"?*

like i just said


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

It had very small moments of very slight humor.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2011)

one of the girls had real nice titties


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> one of the girls had real nice titties



If you mean Jessica Pare, the redheaded chick in the Hot tub, I think we can agree she the lone highlight of this film.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

how the hell my thread ended up in a thread


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2011)

Because a Hot Tub Time Machine thread already existed. Much like how your post just ended up in a post.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Because a Hot Tub Time Machine thread already existed. Much like how your post just ended up in a post.



I get what your saying Jove, but the way you worded your post will probably confuse the poor former OP of the now non-existent thread.

Save your Bumi-like riddles, trickery and wisdom for the Avatar thread(s). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



P.S:


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Because a Hot Tub Time Machine thread already existed. Much like how your post just ended up in a post.


WTF oh okay i see my bad


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 1, 2011)

Great White Buffalo...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2011)

It was pretty funny.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the black guy's expression when he says the movie's name.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2011)

Decent movie.  Could have been a lot better:3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish it had more titties in it. That would have made it slightly better.


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

Eh...this was ok.

I went to go see this on what I thought was a date, but apparently the guy didn't. And then some drama went down. 

So this movie's kind of tainted for me.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish it had more titties in it. That would have made it slightly better.



^

I bet a lot of directors for big budget flops say these exact sentences to themselves afterwards. I think we can also generalize and add in the makers of certain documentaries as well(i.e imagine a Super Size Me documentary with a set of DD's).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

If documentaries had more busty babes in it I would be watching about 12,000% more of them.

As it stands I've watched about 5.


----------

